# California Car Duster... Worth it?



## Remnant (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello all.

I just recently purchased one of these California Car Dusters at WAL-MART for about 12 bucks after hearing how "incredible" they were. I've not had the best of luck with mine though. Not only does it not pick up all the dust/fine dirt but it leaves behind fibers and fuzz from the brush itself. I've done as instructed and used it by gently gliding just the tips over the surface multiple times. I've also noticed that it leaves these strange little streaks that can be polished out, but it still leaves them.

Am I doing something wrong or are these just a stupid waste of money?


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

Remnant said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I just recently purchased one of these California Car Dusters at WAL-MART for about 12 bucks after hearing how "incredible" they were. I've not had the best of luck with mine though. Not only does it not pick up all the dust/fine dirt but it leaves behind fibers and fuzz from the brush itself. I've done as instructed and used it by gently gliding just the tips over the surface multiple times. I've also noticed that it leaves these strange little streaks that can be polished out, but it still leaves them.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or are these just a stupid waste of money?


I think they are ASWOM.


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

Remnant said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I just recently purchased one of these California Car Dusters at WAL-MART for about 12 bucks after hearing how "incredible" they were. I've not had the best of luck with mine though. Not only does it not pick up all the dust/fine dirt but it leaves behind fibers and fuzz from the brush itself. I've done as instructed and used it by gently gliding just the tips over the surface multiple times. I've also noticed that it leaves these strange little streaks that can be polished out, but it still leaves them.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or are these just a stupid waste of money?


They scratch your finish - every time you use them. If you don't believe me (and you shouldn't), do a search and read what others say about them.


----------



## annoyingmouse (Apr 3, 2013)

In my experience, if you're using a California duster safely, you're not using it effectively and vice versa. Instead you may want to look into rinse-less washing. I use Optimum NoRinse. Using some tricks I've learned from Gary Dean's youtube channel, I can wash my X1 in about 10 - 15 minutes.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, I did read a bunch of reviews. Most people tend to love the thing, very few bad reviews. It claims it CAN leave odd little residue streaks, but that they aren't permanent and can be polished right off, which I've done myself. I also was reading that this is usually due to excess residue, I also learned you're suppose to let it set out for 48 hours and dry out which I never did... This would explain the streaks. I'm going to get a new one and try letting it set out like the instructions say.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

Are you using the "original" California Duster OR some knock offs?

I have been using this for the past several years and never had a problem. The first first couple of times it left a few minor wax streaks . . . after that it worked fine. I use it only to remove dry dust or pollen NOT grime or wet dust.

This is the one I use.
http://www.autogeek.net/caldus.html


----------



## ManiZ (Mar 25, 2014)

Waxy residue is subdued when the duster is wrapped in newspaper and left sitting for a week or so before first use, changing the paper once during that period.

That said, I stopped using mine years ago (2006) when I first heard of ONR (Optimum No Rise Wash and Shine). Using the duster on light dust correctly (light touch with multiple passes) took so much time that an ONR wash was quicker to do AND safer for the paint. Optimum now makes a version with wax mixed in (...ONR Wash and Wax) that I am using currently. Very satisfied with both versions.


----------



## Remnant (Jun 18, 2014)

I think I just wasn't following the directions properly. I bought one and started using it right away, missing the part on the instructions that come with it stating to leave it out for 48 hours before use... I exchanged it for a new one and this time I'm leaving it out to dry, hopefully it'll work better this time. Most reviews on it say it's quite good and it's guaranteed by the company not to scratch your car.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

Remnant said:


> I think I just wasn't following the directions properly. I bought one and started using it right away, missing the part on the instructions that come with it stating to leave it out for 48 hours before use... I exchanged it for a new one and this time I'm leaving it out to dry, hopefully it'll work better this time. Most reviews on it say it's quite good and it's guaranteed by the company not to scratch your car.


Good luck - probably better than using a dry swiffer or 400 grit sandpaper.


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

In my opinion any sort of duster for the paint is garbage. Paint will get scratched almost every time you touch it with something unless the dirt can be lifted up and away from the paint. This lifting is usually done by Water+Soap in a wash solution. 

The "dusting" that it does drags all the fibers/dirt/dust along the finish of the paint. It's like using a dirty MicroFiber towel to wipe down the car. Just because it's soft or Microfiber doesn't mean it won't scratch. All the dust/dirt embedded in the duster ruin the finish over time. 

HOWEVER, the duster is good for only 1 application! A GARAGE QUEEN! The duster won't be a problem to the finish if the car never moves anywhere. This way you can "dust" off the car without having to break out some quick detailer and detail every panel on the car. 

Use a good sealant to protect the paint and wash/wax regularly and you won't have to worry about a duster.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I've been using them for years, do they create marring? some but it's minimal and no far greater than washing and drying a car with best methods. One thing that you have to remember with the CD is what dust will it remove safely and when is it to much?

Light dust or pollen's are fine on a car that is clean to start with, such as daily use. If any moisture has got on the car and dried then the dust or dirt now is not going to come off that easy and that's when marring is caused.

If you are looking for a cleaning method that easy think about a water-less wash like Poorboys World Spray & Wipe, it's my go to for my garage queens and widely used by show car enthusiasts.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

dboy11 said:


> I've been using them for years, do they create marring? some but it's minimal and no far greater than washing and drying a car with best methods. One thing that you have to remember with the CD is *what dust will it remove safely and when is it to much?*
> 
> *Light dust or pollen's* are fine on a car that is clean to start with, such as daily use. If *any moisture has got on the car and dried then the dust or dirt now is not going to come off that easy and that's when marring is caused.*
> 
> If you are looking for a cleaning method that easy think about a water-less wash like Poorboys World Spray & Wipe, it's my go to for my garage queens and widely used by show car enthusiasts.


dboy11 - you said it best! CD is not a direct substitute for rinse-less wash, water-less wash or the normal full wash. The amount of dirt and type of dirt determines what method you use. I go straight to a full wash after a ski weekend - my black sapphire looks like a brown car! In this instance it is a spray down with plain water at one of the local manual car wash place and then a normal two-bucket wash at home.

I have not tried the rinse-less wash yet . . . still have a lot of Pinnacle's water-less wash product. This does a great job BUT I think I am not using the right concentration level - need to dilute it more. The directions says 1:32 . . . which I thought was too little and so was using around 1:10. This certainly does the job BUT it takes a little longer to do the wipe down.

KEY to any water-less or rinse-less wash is - USE LOTS OF GOOD QUALITY MF TOWELS - not the cheap Walmart or Costco MF towels! After a lot of trial and error I am quite happy with these Korean MF towels - Miracle Towels

dboy11 - I have been wanting to try Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine . . . how does this compare to what you recommend - Poorboys World Spray & Wipe? Have you tried them both?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

RPsX5d said:


> dboy11 - you said it best! CD is not a direct substitute for rinse-less wash, water-less wash or the normal full wash. The amount of dirt and type of dirt determines what method you use. I go straight to a full wash after a ski weekend - my black sapphire looks like a brown car! In this instance it is a spray down with plain water at one of the local manual car wash place and then a normal two-bucket wash at home.
> 
> I have not tried the rinse-less wash yet . . . still have a lot of Pinnacle's water-less wash product. This does a great job BUT I think I am not using the right concentration level - need to dilute it more. The directions says 1:32 . . . which I thought was too little and so was using around 1:10. This certainly does the job BUT it takes a little longer to do the wipe down.
> 
> ...


I have both here and use them for two different reasons. The ORN is mainly for very dirty cars, like driven after a rain or the likes of that..The waterless wash is a maintenance product for me...I use that weekly on my garage queens...using good quality micro fibers is correct and keeping a clean side down is important.


----------



## RPsX5d (Nov 2, 2010)

dboy11 said:


> I have both here and use them for two different reasons. The ORN is mainly for very dirty cars, like driven after a rain or the likes of that..The waterless wash is a maintenance product for me...I use that weekly on my garage queens...using good quality micro fibers is correct and keeping a clean side down is important.


Thanks.

You confirmed what I had suspected . . . . currently traveling . . . will try ONR towards the end of August after I return home.


----------



## Warp M (Apr 26, 2019)

Did you set it on a newspaper for 48 hours per the instructions to remove the extra paraffin?


----------

